# Web  -  VIA web-studio http://via-studio.com.ua

## ilyavovnenko

?  ?              .           , ,    ,      .      .        .    http://via-studio.com.ua  *   :* * 
- 



-* 
http://via-studio.com.ua

----------

0_
 90 ?.
     ?.
         .
 -   .

----------


## ilyavovnenko

:)           ,     ?   90-  ))

----------


## admin

*ilyavovnenko*,       ,  ,     *cethy11*.    ,   .    90-,       ,        ..
  ,      ,    ,  볺     ,          ,         .

----------


## qqqwww

> .

   - ! :D 
,   =) 
  ,   ,        .       - . 
      -  , -,   ,      - ,       -     -. 
      ,      =)  *fragov*,   ? Opera 9.64, MyIE 2.1.4, IE 7 -

----------

.

----------


## Himi

,   ,   .  ,        ,     ,    ,               . 
    ,  " :  ".
      ...

----------


## Jo1ntweed

,         ...   .        ,    .      ,   - ,      ...  ...            ...      . 
 .... ,       ,   ""    ?... "  ,    ".  
.       ,      .      .

----------


## TRS

, ,   .    !          -  ,        .  ,  ,  ... ! -!    , ,    .         ,    ,   ,   . . .    ...   ,    ,    . ,  : 
    ...     ,     CMS,      .   ,   ,      4  . 
       .     ,       . 
   ,          ,       ,       . 
   3 ? .     20    ? 
p.s.        : , , .
p.p.s.   <title>,   ,    .

----------

...  .     TRS

----------


## TRS

-   .   ,   2    ? 1-  , 2-  http://www.poltavaforum.com/poltavsk...eb-studio.html. ..        -  ,     ,           . , ,    ?          ,     -    ?

----------


## ilyavovnenko

.      .    .    -  .       ,   ( -   -  - )    ,   ...          .     ,  ,          .

----------


## rust

:       .          ()
 

> 

  .       .
   ?       . 
     ...    . 
http://via-studio.com.ua/...
 : (  )
   ,          :
1.       . (   ,    )
2.      ,    .
3.        .
  ,        . 
...         .          .     .
** .  
 ,  ....   ,  ,        .  
**!!!!! 
,       ,    .
       :  

> ,   .        web-   ,   , .

     ,    39   .         80-           ".
 :  

> VIA - studio  ,     .

    ,          ,    ,        ....       ,       !      !  ( !").   

> : ,      .

     ,   : ",    ,      ." () .. .   

> ,    .

   -      . ,  ....    ,   HTML...          ... 
          . 
    ,   80673231581

----------


## TRS

> ,  ,          .

   ,  ,      ,      . . ilyavovnenko,       ,    ,       (  3- ),     ,     .  
         .       .               ,  , ,    .  
, ,       ,   2- ,    ,   !     !  ,   !   ,   - Zritel   0             .   : --.   .        500 ,           .                 .    . --,   , 3++     ...

----------


## Jo1ntweed

,  ...       ?   ,     ,  ...  : primebd@list.ru...  .

----------


## Jo1ntweed

> ,  ...       ?   ,     ,  ...  : primebd@list.ru...  .

     ,           !!

----------


## ilyavovnenko

Jo1ntweed!      ,     " ". ?      ,      ,     .      , !   "    ".

----------

